
CME Group Announces Launch of Bitcoin Futures - imd23
http://www.cmegroup.com/media-room/press-releases/2017/10/31/cme_group_announceslaunchofbitcoinfutures.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social_post&utm_campaign=bitcoin&utm_content=cmegroup&utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social_post&utm_content=20171031&utm_campaign=bitcoin#BTC
======
mathgenius
This is sure to alleviate much boredom on Wall st.

Choice quote: "will provide investors with transparency, price discovery and
risk transfer capabilities". LOL !

